# 2.5l cam locking tool help



## SILVERPARTS (Oct 13, 2010)

2005.5 jetta 2.5l, i am replacing cylinder head on this vehicle because chain has jumped and is way out of time. Could anyone tell me where i can find camshaft locking clamps and locking pin, currently the tools are on back order through vw oe tool supplier. Is there any aftermarket company that make these? Any help would be great


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

talk to [email protected] he was telling a guy in another thread where to get em and stuff... 

btw, what car? model? milage?


----------



## SILVERPARTS (Oct 13, 2010)

'05.5 jetta, base model, 85k


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

is it me, or is this problem only happening in 05.5 and 06?? 
always before 100k miles, but after 60k


----------



## kungfoojesus (Jan 10, 2005)

Yeah there are a lot of timing chain problems around here. It reminds me of the old 12v vr6 forums when everyone started getting their miles and resulting timing chain guide failures. 

I'm not too happy about it but I just manage my oil and do what I can to avoid the problem. Good luck chuck so to speak. 

If you actually decide to do the impossible (what they tell us about chain/cam jobs around here) let us know how it goes. I'm a firm believer that its all just nuts and bolts, with enough information it should just be another job. Not some mystical inline 5 engine that dragons fly out of when you crack open (like "they" would have us believe). The estimate on this job was around $2,000 from a few different shops... dealerships just recommend whole engine replacement a lot of times. Nobody wants to do this job or share information on it. Even the bentley manual has limited information! Anything you come across will be useful. Thank you!


----------



## SILVERPARTS (Oct 13, 2010)

The job isnt impossible to do, but the cam tools are absolutely needed, there are no timing marks to line up which make it very difficult to do with out the tool, the tool it self locks the cams in 1 specific posision so the chain can be installed with out running into the possibility of the cams being off 180 degrees. At this point i think i may have to wait till the tool is off of back order for vw. If i come across any other info ill be sure to repost something

thanks


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2005)

We had them available to us, but the supplier doesn't seem to want to locate the "box" at this time, so we've contacted another supplier and they're going to have a bunch made. I don't have any timeframes at this point, but keep in contact with me and I'll be sure to keep those who are interested updated.


----------



## enginenerd (Oct 20, 2010)

I've got most of the chain covers off a 2.5L right now- it's nothing mystical that can't be done. 

Dealerships just recommend whatever is easiest / most profitable for them. 

Question is, what is the difference between the early chain guides / chains and the late ones, and can the newer parts be retrofit.


----------



## bpylantvw (Jan 29, 2010)

*Ordering Tools...*

http://buy.equipmentsolutions.com/login/login_va.aspx 

I bought my engine turning tool, and timing pin for my 08 2.5L when I changed out the pulley. 
You might already know about this though. They have a bunch of special tools.


----------

